# 0190 893384   0190 899867



## quintus (18 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

jetzt bin auch im Club! Ende März/Anfang April hatte ich mehrere
 - ungewollte -  Einwahlen durch Dialer. U.a. die Anwahlnummern
0190/893384 und 0190/899867 tauchen nun in der Telefonrechnung auf. 
Diese Nummern habe ich auf die schnelle in den anderen Foren nicht gefunden.  Ist jemand  von den gleichen Nummern betroffen?  Ist der Anbieter bekannt?

Grüsse 

quintus


----------



## peanuts (18 Mai 2003)

quintus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin auch im Club! Ende März/Anfang April hatte ich mehrere
> - ungewollte -  Einwahlen durch Dialer. U.a. die Anwahlnummern
> ...



Der Rufnummernblock gehört wahrscheinlich der Telekom, die ihn an einen Diensteanbieter weitermietet hat. Unter 0800 3301900 kannst du den Anbieter erfahren.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

Tip: der Thread darüber beschäftigt sich ebenfalls mit dieser Sache. Konntest Du einen der Dialer sichern? Von der zweiten Nummer weiß ich einige Urls, aber der 0190 893384 such ich noch immer hinterher. MFG


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2003)

*0190 899867*

Hallo!
Mich hat es am 15.04 auch erwischt! Gibt es Neuigkeiten, wer sich hinter der 0190 899867 verbirgt oder  welche URL betroffen sind ?
Über Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Pek


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2003)

*0190899867*

:bigcry: 

Hallo,

die Nummer läuft auf Firma Goodlines AG, Benzstr. 2, 64646 Heppenheim, Vorstand: ......

Konnte nur leider keine Details über den Ursprung des Dialers gerausbekommen...bis jetzt! Falls jemand etwas weiß, bitte antworten!

Danke und Gruß Oli

_
Auszug Nutzungsbestimmungen: 
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. tf _


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2003)

*vorheriger Eintrag*

doofe Tippselfehler:

Name des Vorstandes ist ...

ich habe natürlich nichts herausbekommen...

Gruß Oli

_siehe oben tf _


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

schön das ich nicht allein bin. Ich habe dieses Forum über eine Suchmaschine gefunfen, da auch ich mir diesen Dialer eingefangen habe. (Rechnung Telekom: ca 200,-EUR) und das obwohl ich eigentlich mit DSL surfe. Leider habe ich aber auch noch eine Fax Karte.... Ich habe die Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom bereits gesperrt und nur den Rest bezahlt. Was hast Du angestellt? Email gerne an _gelöscht_
Stefan

_Wer im Forum anfragt, der möge sich auch die Antworten hier holen.  tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

die nummer 0190893384 hat mich am 07.03. auch 215 euro "gekostet".
der abbuchung habe ich widersprochen. jetzt , nach immerhin 8 wochen, droht mir die telekom den anschluss zu kappen...jetzt wird´s witzig.
habt ihr bezahlt bzw. in welchem stadium befindet ihr euch ?

gruss dirk


----------



## technofreak (11 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der abbuchung habe ich widersprochen. jetzt , nach immerhin 8 wochen, droht mir die telekom den anschluss zu kappen.



siehe http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php



> Widerspruch gegen die Telekomrechung einlegen
> Legen Sie Widerspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung ein. Lassen Sie die Rechnung zurückbuchen und überweisen Sie im gleichen Zug den Betrag, den Sie nicht beanstanden, an die Telekom/Ihren Anschlußanbieter.


bist danach vorgegangen, den unstrittigen Betrag zu überweisen, Widerspruch einzulegen und den 
den genauen Verwendungszweck mitzuteilen? Wenn nicht, teilt die Telekom  den überwiesenen Betrag
anteilig auf und reklamiert damit  einen offenen Teilbetrag, der sie zur Sperrung berechtigt.
tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

@Dirk: ich zittere schon seit dem selben Datum (7.März) vor der nächsten Rechnung. Bis jetzt is aber nichts gekommen. Wann erschien es bei Dir auf der Rechnung? Hast Du den Dialer sichern können? Oder ist die Seite noch bekannt, wo Du ihn eingefangen hast? Weil sobald er keine Verbindung mehr herstellen kann löscht er sich nach einger Zeit selbst und auch den gesamten Verlauf. Hast Du schon den Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*0190 893384*

Schön, das ich net alleine bin!

habe ebenfalls be 200€ rechnung über die Nummer!

Auf Anfrage an die Telekom, bekommt man nur die bereits genannte goolines ag genannt

denke das es sich um einen TAPI-dialer gehandelt hat
Ist auf jeden fall nich mehr im netz zu finden

guckt mal in eure "downloaded program files" Ordner rein. Mit winxp ist natürlich nix zu sehen, aber unter dos!!

Die Telekom darf euch den Anschluss auf keinen fall sperren, wenn ihr die normale rechnung weiterhin bezahlt!!

für die 0190899867 hätt ich ne unerlaubte DFü und ne Spur im "downloaded program files" Ordner, nur keine Ahnung, woher...

Aber keine Ahnung zur  0190 893384!!!!  Wer was findet, bitte melden

gruß, major


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

schaut bitte auch unter dem Thread - TEEN XXX Dialer.  Den kennen wir ja wohl alle recht gut............. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*0190899867*

ist richtig: 0190899867 und teenXXX sind eins, bleibt nur noch der 0190 893384 dialer offen!!

major


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Der ist genau das Gleiche!
Könnte da zig Nummern aufzählen, z.B:
00190974370
0190874370
0190899867
etc, etc
Laufen alle unter dem gleichen Prinzip


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

bin genau nach schema f vorgegangen. hatte eben telefonat mit dtag und mir wurde bestätigt, dass mein anschluss wegen der 0190 geschichte nicht gekappt wird. allerdings fühlt sich die dtag dem 0190 anbieter (den die dtag nicht kennen will) verpflichtet die beträge einzutreiben. dieses "sklavenverhalten" versteh ich nicht. wieos können die nicht sagen die kohle kommt nicht kümmer dich selber drum (fa.goodlines, mr.moore oder wie sie alle heissen)
laut telekom kommt noch ne mahnung und wenn ich dann nicht zahle geht die sache an einen rechtsanwalt oder ein inkasso büro. na das wird ja dann witzig.

den rechnugsbetrag hatte ich gleich auf der nächsten rechnung. durch rücklastschrift wurde mir der bankeinzug gestrichen und ich darf jetzt meine rechnung immer brav überweisen - mit vermerk der rechnungsnummer und dem hinweis, dass ich die 0190rechnung nicht begleiche.

so weit so gut...oder scheisse


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Es ist immer eine Frage, wie man mit der Telekom spricht! In deinem Fall würde ich die Telekom ganz nett auf das betreffende Gerichtsurteil hinweisen, das aussagt, das ohne Nennung der vollen Rufnummer keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Dann den Hinweis an die Telekom, das die Kosten durch einen Betrügerischen Webdialer entstanden sind, und du diese Forderung als nicht zu Recht bestehend anerkennst. Dann die Drohung, Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom wegen Geldwäsche zu erstatten, wenn die Telekom nicht binnen 10 Tagen schriftlich erklärt, auf alle Versuche, diese Forderung selber einzutreiben, zu verzichten!

Du wirst sehen, wie schnell der Telekom die 0190er Nummer einfällt und wie schnell die Telekom die Angelegenheit an den Nummernbetreiber weiterleitet!


----------



## Raimund (12 Juni 2003)

*Kommunikation mt DTAG*

 
Du musst DTAG spueren lassen, dass die etwas Besonderes sind. 

Bedenke dabei: Bei der Privatisierung sind viele qualifizierte Arbeitsplaetze eingespart worden, auch die Abfindungen fuer die geschassten inkompetenten Manager muessen erwirtschaftet werden.

Beim sog. "Beschwerdemanagement" habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Analphabeten geschult werden, standardisierte Textbausteine zusammen zu stoppeln.

Je mehr Du Dich also unkonventionell verhaeltst, desto groesser wird die Chance sein, dass Dein Anliegen an schreib- und lesekundige Sachbearbeiter weiter geleitet wird.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

Im vierten Posting hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75

die Fundstelle des oben erwähnten Urteils .

OLG Dresden 9. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 25.01. 2001 AZ 9 U 2729/00. Es erging zu § 6 Abs. 3 Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung (TDSV). Der Orientierungssatz laut Juris-Datenbank lautet:

Die Nichtzahlung einer Rechnung über TK-Dienstleistungen ist als konkludente Einwendung gegen die Abrechnung des Telekommunikationsunternehmens aufzufassen. Löscht der Dienstleister die Verbindungsdaten, obwohl er von seinem Kunden weder ausdrückliche Einwendungen noch eine Zahlung erhalten hat, so hat er die sich daraus ergebende Beweisnachteile hinzunehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2003)

Diese GOODLINES AG sollte man mal mächtig aufmischen. Die Namen und die Adressen sind ja bekannt. Leider hat meine Rechtsabteilung keinen Medien- bzw. Internetspezialisten. Wie sieht es eurer Meinung nach mit einem Gang an die Presse aus? Unter dem "Vorwand" einer immer wieder auftauchenden Firma in Bezug auf dubiose Dialer? Besonders gefragt sind da Juristen unter euch, die mit solchen Fällen schon konfrontiert waren/sind.
MFG Phil


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

quintus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin auch im Club! Ende März/Anfang April hatte ich mehrere
> - ungewollte -  Einwahlen durch Dialer. U.a. die Anwahlnummern
> ...



Hallo Leute,

ich habe das Vergnügen, dass mir auch über die Rufnummer 0190/899867 Schaden (zwar nur ca. 100 EUR, aber immerhin) zugefügt wurde.

Mein Telekommunikationsanbieter, die Arcor AG & Co. KG, riet mir, mit meinem Rechner zur Kriminalpolizei zu gehen und dort Anzeige wegen ungerechtfertiger Bereicherung zu erstatten und gleichzeitig Beschwerde bei der FST e.V. einzureichen. 

So ein Prozess ist doch sicher zeitaufwändig und nervig? Was habt Ihr in Eurem Fall in die Wege geleitet? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit?

Ich wäre für eine Info sehr dankbar!

Greetz,

Olli.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2003)

@ Gast Olli


Das volle Programm findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## peanuts (14 Juni 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist immer eine Frage, wie man mit der Telekom spricht! In deinem Fall würde ich die Telekom ganz nett auf das betreffende Gerichtsurteil hinweisen, das aussagt, das ohne Nennung der vollen Rufnummer keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Dann den Hinweis an die Telekom, das die Kosten durch einen Betrügerischen Webdialer entstanden sind, und du diese Forderung als nicht zu Recht bestehend anerkennst. Dann die Drohung, Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom wegen Geldwäsche zu erstatten, wenn die Telekom nicht binnen 10 Tagen schriftlich erklärt, auf alle Versuche, diese Forderung selber einzutreiben, zu verzichten!
> 
> Du wirst sehen, wie schnell der Telekom die 0190er Nummer einfällt und wie schnell die Telekom die Angelegenheit an den Nummernbetreiber weiterleitet!



Das versuche ich schon seit Wochen, wenn nicht Monaten, vergebens. Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass bei den Kundenniederlassungen der DTAG nur noch Grenzdebile arbeiten. Anders kann ich mir das völlige Ignorieren von Sachargumenten nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dieses Verhalten kenne ich, erst nach der Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche schalteten die Mitarbeiter der Telekom auf Kooperation um. Danach haben sie die Aufrechnung mit einer späteren Rechnung akzeptiert. Nur die Buchhaltung (sic !) fragte mich dann noch, wie sie das verbuchen solle.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2003)

Olli schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Telekommunikationsanbieter, die Arcor AG & Co. KG, riet mir, mit meinem Rechner zur Kriminalpolizei zu gehen und dort Anzeige wegen ungerechtfertiger Bereicherung zu erstatten und gleichzeitig Beschwerde bei der FST e.V. einzureichen.



Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung ist eine Anspruchsgrundlage aus dem BGB. Anzeigen kannst Du deswegen niemanden. Es kann sich aber ein anderer Straftatbestand dahinter verbergen, der zu diesem Zustand geführt hat. Verstehe ich richtig, dass Du das Geld bezahlt hast, weil Du ja zumindest entreichert sein musst?
Wie hat sich Arcor denn Dir gegenüber verhalten?


----------



## peanuts (14 Juni 2003)

> Dieses Verhalten kenne ich, erst nach der Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche schalteten die Mitarbeiter der Telekom auf Kooperation um. Danach haben sie die Aufrechnung mit einer späteren Rechnung akzeptiert. Nur die Buchhaltung (sic !) fragte mich dann noch, wie sie das verbuchen solle.



Bei mir gibt's weder was aufzurechnen noch zu verbuchen  . Seit Mai 2002 bin ich zum Glück nicht mehr Kunde bei diesem Chaotenhaufen  :3d:.

Die Frist, Forderungsverzicht zu erklären ist für die DTAG am Freitag, den 13. abgelaufen. Und ich werde so langsam die Messer wetzen und eine kleine Strafanzeige wg. §261 basteln.


----------



## corporatefin (14 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190/899867*

Kenne jemand bei Arcor AG & Co. KG. Die wollen jetzt einen Mahnstopp für den strittigen Betrag verhängen und die Angelegenheit zur Klärung dem Diensteanbieter übergeben.

Ich denke, dass hier 261 StGB schlagend ist, im Fall des Bezahlens einer nicht existierenden Forderung durch Lastschrift dürfte es der 812 BGB sein.

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Diensteanbieter der Rufniummer 0190/899867 hat.

Greetz,

Olli.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

Vermute wohl niemand, da diese in Panama bzw. Florida sitzen. Wer traut es sich schon zu, einen internationalen Prozess zu führen? Wohl kaum einer. 
Schlechte Karten in diesem, unserem, beschissenen Rechtssystem. Wundert mich sowieso, dass den Verantwortlichen bei der DTAG bzw gerade bei der Goodlines AG-die ja schließlich nur von dem Verkauf dieser "Dienstleistungen" lebt-noch niemand an die Gurgel gegangen ist. Im wörtlichen Sinne  Aber das Schlimmste ist ja die Politik ansich und die Rechtsprechung. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange es wohl noch dauern wird, bis die höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung bzw. die ganzen ach so anerkannten Rechtstheoretiker kapieren, dass sie im digitalen Zeitalter mit ihrem Büchlein (BGB) dessen Grundsatz Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts niedergelegt wurde, einpacken können. Gerade die Beweislast stell ich da vorne an. Und dann die Politik: was soll denn dieser absolute Schwachsinn der da momentan läuft? Da wird ein Gesetz verabschiedet, das in keinster Weise irgendwas gegen die Machenschaften der Verbrecher nützt. Oder hat es für den User wirklich einen Nutzen, dass die Verbindung nach einer Stunde automatisch getrennt werden muss, wenn alleine die erste Sekunde der Einwahl schon mit dicken 100 Euro zu Buche schlägt? Und wenn nach einer Stunde nicht getrennt wird.........muss das dann wohl wieder der PC-Programm-Spezialist, auch genannt normaler "User", mit seinem allumfassenden PC-Wissen beweisen, welches er sich in einem Informatik-Studium nebenbei und in einschlägigen Foren angeeignet hat, dass der Dialer (nach den Grundlagen des Vetragsschlusses von 1870)  eben rechtswiedrig verfahren ist...................da bleibt einem nur noch eine Möglickeit: KOTZEN       Aber wem erzähl ich das, die, die es hören sollten, haben die Realität eh nicht mehr vor Augen


----------



## corporatefin (14 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug*

Ich dachte der Anbieter der 0190 / 899 867, die Goodlines AG, sitzt in Heppenheim?


----------



## Raimund (14 Juni 2003)

*Gudleins*

Genau,

Gudleins sind die Pappenheimer aus Heppenheim.

Dazu gehoeren die M*****i der Liquid Inc. des Javier Rodil, Carson City, USA.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

Die Goodlines "vermietet" sie an diese "Geschäftsleute" weiter. Wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt und schnelle Kohle scheffeln will, dann sind die eine gute Adresse.........


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

*Liquid Inc.*

Zu diesem Thema würde ich es auf jeden Fall auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen.

Mike Moore ist jetzt nicht mehr Ansprechperson, sondern irgend ein anderer "pseudo"-Name. Außerdem ist man nach Miami-Lake umgezogen. Unter der über Goodis erreichbaren Tel./Fax-Nummer kommt nur ein AB, Faxe werden nicht beantwortet und über die E-Mail-Addi folgt eine automatisch generierte Nachricht in deutscher Sprache. Darin verweist man auf ein ordentlich funktionierendes Produkt, für dessen Inhalt wiederum nur angebliche Kunden der Liquids verantwortlich seien. Manipulationen werden generell ausgeschlossen. Auf Anfrage, wer die Kunden seien, erhält man keine Rückantwort.

Jetzt kommts - Goodi kennen ihren Kunden Liquid Inc. bestens, der in Heppenheim etwa 20 Nummern gemietet hat. Einige sind infolge Interventionen der Münchener Polizei bereits abgeschaltet worden. Die Art und Weise des Geschäftsgebahren dieser Liquids ist also hinreichend bekannt und wird weiterhin geduldet - Geldwäsche oder haben die Liquids ihre tatsächliche Erreichbarkeit sogar in der Benzstr., in Heppenheim?

Dabei frage ich mich schon, wann endlich mal ein Geschädigter auf dem zivilen Weg in Heppenheim richtig einheizt.


----------



## corporatefin (15 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*

Hat denn jemand schon Erfolg gehabt? Ich meine eine Strafanzeige und -anklage wegen § 261 StGB? 

Gegen wen habt ihr diese Anzeige gerichtet?

Kann mir jemand aufzeigen, wie im Fall 0190 899 867 die Rechtsbeziehungen untereinander aussehen? Ich telefoniere und surfe über Arcor, die 0190-Nummer ist wohl von der DTAG und die Goodlines AG steckt ja auch noch mit drin...


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*



			
				corporatefin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn jemand schon Erfolg gehabt? Ich meine eine Strafanzeige und -anklage wegen § 261 StGB?
> 
> Gegen wen habt ihr diese Anzeige gerichtet?
> 
> Kann mir jemand aufzeigen, wie im Fall 0190 899 867 die Rechtsbeziehungen untereinander aussehen? Ich telefoniere und surfe über Arcor, die 0190-Nummer ist wohl von der DTAG und die Goodlines AG steckt ja auch noch mit drin...




Die StA Kassel fragte mich, ob ich mit einer nicht förmlichen Einstellung einverstanden sei. Ich habe auf eine förmliche Entscheidung bestanden und angeregt, da es sich bei der Geldwäsche um ein Anschlußdelikt handelt,  erst die Ermittlungen gegen Interfun bzw. den dortigen Verantwortlichen abzuschließen und dann zu entscheiden. Danach habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Dass es kein Vergügen bereitet, diese Ecke des Strafrechtes auch noch zu beleuchten, ist klar.

Falls es sich die StA Kassel zu einfach macht, hat dann die zuständige Generalstaatsanwaltschaft die Gelegenheit auf Grund meiner Beschwerde das Verhalten zu überprüfen.


----------



## corporatefin (15 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*

@ Jurist

Das heißt, Du hattest bisher noch keinen Erfolg erzielt?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*



			
				corporatefin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Das heißt, Du hattest bisher noch keinen Erfolg erzielt?



Das ist Ansichtssache. Intrum gewährt mir zur Zeit, zum zweiten Mal ein Moratorium.

Das Verfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft läuft noch.

Nenet hat ein Verfahren wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung am Hals.

Ein datenschutzrechtliches Aufsichtsverfahren dürfte von der RegTP auch eingeleitet sein.

Das alles hat die nexnet dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass sie geldgierig auf 47, 44 € bestanden hat.

Wenn ich an die Kosten denke, die diese Verfahren den involvierten Unternehmen verursachen, dann denke ich schon, dass ich Erfolg habe.

Auch ja, die negative Feststellungsklage gegen nexnet ist beim AG Wedding anhängig.


----------



## corporatefin (15 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*

@ Jurist

Was haben Dich denn die 47 EUR gekostet?


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*



			
				corporatefin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Was haben Dich denn die 47 EUR gekostet?


Ich denke, das ist die falsche Frage:
Die Frage sollte eher sein, was ihm die Rechnung gebracht hat, nämlich:
- kurzweiligen Zeitvertreib
- unschätzbare Erfahrungen
- Kennenlernen netter Leute
- Fun schlechthin
- ...


----------



## corporatefin (15 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*

Für mich stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, ob, für wieviel Geld und wie man zu seinem Recht kommt.

Ich bin auch Geschädigter des Dienstanbieters 0190 / 899 867.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialerbetrug 0190 899867*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> corporatefin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:vlol:     * Es geht nur  um den sportlichen Ehrgeiz und das ist am gefährlichsten.* :vlol:


Heiko hat mich durchschaut, ich geb es ja zu. Fun schlechthin. Es macht schon Spaß, wenn man mitbekommt, wie die ander Seite am liebsten das  :wall: machen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2003)

Überlege jetzt ernsthaft, die Goodlines anzuzeigen. Habe jetzt mehrere Seiten gesammelt, auf denen sich der Dialer egal was man anklickt  selbständig einwählt bzw. die bestehende Verbindung kappt. Kann all das beweisen, die Seiten sind auch aktuell noch online. Wie sollte ich am schlausten vorgehen?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2003)

@Phil

kannst Du mal so eine URL mitteilen?


----------



## technofreak (16 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Phil
> kannst Du mal so eine URL mitteilen?


Aber bitte nicht im öffentlichen Forum, wenn, per PN um unerfahrene Forenleser nicht zu gefährden 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Phil
> 
> kannst Du mal so eine URL mitteilen?



bzw. was stecken den für nummern dahinter ???
würde mich auch interessiern ob "meine" 0190 893384 noch im programm ist...

gruss

dirk


----------



## corporatefin (16 Juni 2003)

*Dialerbetrug 0190 / 899867*

@PHIL...

...kannst Du mir auch mal per privater Nachricht diese URL's mitteilen. Ich denke, dass ich dies vor Gericht gut verwerten könnte.


----------



## major (17 Juni 2003)

*0190/893384*

@phil

Kannste mir auch mal n paar links schicken (PN). Hab keine Ahnung, wo ich im net suchen soll... thx

Iss so ne fette Dialer Sache nicht auch nach BGB § 138 Abs 2 Wucher. Schließlich steht die angebotenen Leistung (Internetverbindung)  in einem Auffälligen Missverhältnis zum Preis. (Faktor: 100)

Wer kennt sich aus?

gruß

major


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Juni 2003)

*Re: 0190/893384*



			
				major schrieb:
			
		

> @phil
> 
> Kannste mir auch mal n paar links schicken (PN). Hab keine Ahnung, wo ich im net suchen soll... thx
> 
> ...



Noch besser als Wucher ist es, den vermeintlichen Vertrag zu kippen.
Wucher kann nur ein Hilfsargument sein.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

Phil weilt offensichtlich nimmer unter uns, womit wir uns selbst weiter helfen müssen. Am 16.06. wurde ich wieder einmal fündig - aber Achtung! Diese Sauerei funktioniert hemmungslos, wenn auch nur zum 01908er-Tarif: h**p://wvw.......com/

Interessant ist dort auch das Geklüngel von Liquid Inc. und Crosskirk. Ist das erste Produkt abgewährt, kommt plötzlich ein mieser Webdialer aus (dem hessischen Eschborn in) Spanien daher.

_kommerzielle URL, siehe NUB tf _


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> _kommerzielle URL, siehe NUB tf _



URL kann unter pn erfragt werden, solange sie noch heiß ist.


----------



## Smigel (18 Juni 2003)

Also scharfe Links zu Crosskirk und deren Ablegern sin nun wirklich keine seltenheit, und die Kombination mit den flüssigen aus Amiland habe ich auchschon irgendwo gesehen, habs noch irgendwo gespeichert. Sah verdammt nach einem Reseller aus der auf 2 verschiedene Dialer setzt, leider war deren Seite aber down, falls es dich interessiert schick ne PM dann buddel ich mal nach.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

Bin schon noch unter Euch. Keine Sorge. Aber ich hab auch sonst noch was zu tun.........


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

Uwe1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ anna
> 
> wechsle auf Thread 0190 893384 0190 899867



Guten Morgen Üwchen, da bin ich!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Üwchen, da bin ich!



Na, da freuen wir uns alle....


----------



## Uwe1 (22 Juni 2003)

Hallo, Anna,

Sorgen bereitet mir nach wie vor das letzte Posting von Phil (Thread Teen XXX Dialer).



> Phil schrieb:
> Hoffe nur Du warst schnell genug. Angeblich kommt der dicke Hund erst Monate später.



@ Phil
bis jetzt noch keine Rechnung, melde mich gegebenenfalls.

@alle, die auf unserer Seite stehen:
Habe aber eine Idee, wie ich diesen "Firmen" die Auto-Dialer generieren, gerichtsfest auf den Zahn fühlen könnte:

- Rechner mit neu installiertem Betriebssystem (inc. "Microsoft Internet Explorer"), ohne persönliche Daten.
- keine Änderung an den Voreinstellungen des Microsoft Internet Explorers
- Weitere Vorgehensweise...  nur über pn (Gegner liest mit) ...
- Erstellung Strafanzeige, Übergabe des Rechners an die zuständige Polizeibehörde.

mfg 

(Uwe1) Üwchen.

@ Gast: Ignoriere dich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

*Liquid Inc.*

@Uwe1

Nette Idee aber somit kann der Betrug nicht entstehen, da Du Dich ja freiwillig betrügen lassen würdest - aber die Ermittlungen in ähnlicher Art und Weise finden bereits statt. Zum Einsatz kommt hier z. B. eine ScreamCam, die 1:1 die Bildschirmoberfläche aufnimmt, in eine *exe packt und später eine gerichtsverwertbare Aufnahme zu den gesicherten Dateien bietet.
Blos, gegen wen sollen sich die Ermittlungen richten? Die Nummern werden von WorldLines an Liquid Inc. vergeben und bis heute gibt es nur wenige gesicherte Erkenntnisse, wer hinter dieser angeblichen Firma in Miami Lake steckt. Unter Einbeziehung der FST e.V. kann man da schon mehr erreichen - auch die WorldLines GmbH ist als GoodLines AG Mitglied dort und entsprechend verpflichtet. Ich glaube daran, dass die Unterbrechung des Geldflusses (keine Auszahlung der erwirtschafteten Umsätze) und die katergorische Abschaltung der Nummern am meisten bringt. Auch wenn der Kunde des Carriers sich unter einer neuen Identität neue Nummern mieten kann - das sollte immer schwerer werden. Auch die Sensibilisierung der Endkunden - wie hier im Forum - nimmt drastisch zu. Allmählich haben nicht wenige den Zugang zu Mehrwertdiensten sperren lassen oder installieren sich Tools, wie YAW oder DC.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2003)

*Re: Liquid Inc.*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Blos, gegen wen sollen sich die Ermittlungen richten? Die Nummern werden von WorldLines an Liquid Inc. vergeben und bis heute gibt es nur wenige gesicherte Erkenntnisse, wer hinter dieser angeblichen Firma in Miami Lake steckt. Unter Einbeziehung der FST e.V. kann man da schon mehr erreichen - auch die WorldLines GmbH ist als GoodLines AG Mitglied dort und entsprechend verpflichtet.  ....




Mich würde interessieren, ob über eine *Garantenstellung* des die Nummern vergebenden Unternehmens nachgedacht wurde?


----------



## Raimund (22 Juni 2003)

*Fluessigfirma*

:-? 

Eine naive Ueberlegung:

Worldlines GmbH = Goodlines AG  = Liquid Inc.  = Mike Moore = Javier Rodil = Meyer Lansky et al.?

Das Angebot kaeme dann aus einer Hand!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

*Re: Liquid Inc.*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob über eine *Garantenstellung* des die Nummern vergebenden Unternehmens nachgedacht wurde?



Genau daran wäre jetzt zu arbeiten!

@Raimund - nicht zu vergessen Crosskirk, irgendwie stinkts auf Mallorca gewaltig!


----------



## Comedian1 (22 Juni 2003)

*Re: Liquid Inc.*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den kann man über §§ 7, 13a TKV i. V. m. § 40 TKG und packen. Da steht er voll in der Garantenstellung. Wenn der Carrier abrechnet, dann gilt für ihn: '_Dolo agit, qui petit, quod statim rediturus est_'

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

Danke Comedian, schade, dass ich mir im richtigen Leben alles aus den Fingern saugen muss - da gehört eigentlich auch ein fitter Anwalt - der was kann halt - zur Unterstützung her!


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Comedian, schade, dass ich mir im richtigen Leben alles aus den Fingern saugen muss - da gehört eigentlich auch ein fitter Anwalt - der was kann halt - zur Unterstützung her!



Nicht nur ein fitter Anwalt, noch wichtiger wäre ein *fitter Staatsanwalt*


----------



## Uwe1 (26 Juni 2003)

> Anna schrieb:
> Nette Idee aber somit kann der Betrug nicht entstehen, da Du Dich ja freiwillig betrügen lassen würdest - aber die Ermittlungen in ähnlicher Art und Weise finden bereits statt. Zum Einsatz kommt hier z. B. eine ScreamCam, die 1:1 die Bildschirmoberfläche aufnimmt, in eine *exe packt und später eine gerichtsverwertbare Aufnahme zu den gesicherten Dateien bietet



Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Ermittlungen auch bald zu Erfolgen führen.


Hier bestehen meiner Meinung nach doch noch grundlegende Probleme: 

Erstens:
Wenn ich als neuer Internetnutzer surfe, egal auf welchen Seiten, kann doch kein Mensch von mir verlangen, dass ich vorher in den komplizierten Einstellungen des Internet-Explorers bewusst Änderungen vornehme.
Wie ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe, sind die Standardeinstellungen nicht gerade restriktiv (ActiveX, Java, Cookies sind aktiviert). Auch kann keiner von mir erwarten, dass ich mich als Neuling vorher mit Schutzprogrammen  (0190-Warner, Firewall etc.) ausrüste.

Zum Vergleich: Beim Kauf eines Autos müsste man die Sicherheitsgurte als "Extra" nachkaufen und selbst einbauen. Airbag und Seitenaufprallschutz nur auf Anfrage.

Die Explorer-Funktionalitäten sind zwar von der Sache her möglicherweise positiv angedacht, aber wenn sie von dubiosen Anbietern ohne mein Wissen und Wollen zur "Abzocke" ausgenutzt werden können... :evil: 


Zweitens:
Auffallend ist meiner Meinung nach das massiv zunehmende Erscheinen der Premium-Dienste nach der (sehr teuren) Vergabe der UMTS-Lizenzen.
Sollte nicht vielleicht jemand im betreffenden Bundesministerium im Gegenzug gegenüber den dafür zahlenden Telefongesellschaften, die 0190-Nummern weitervergeben, ein Auge zugedrückt haben? :stumm:

mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2003)

Uwe1 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens:
> Wenn ich als neuer Internetnutzer surfe, egal auf welchen Seiten, kann doch kein Mensch von mir verlangen, dass ich vorher in den komplizierten Einstellungen des Internet-Explorers bewusst Änderungen vornehme.
> Wie ich mittlerweile festgestellt habe, sind die Standardeinstellungen nicht gerade restriktiv (ActiveX, Java, Cookies sind aktiviert). Auch kann keiner von mir erwarten, dass ich mich als Neuling vorher mit Schutzprogrammen  (0190-Warner, Firewall etc.) ausrüste.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Beim Kauf eines Autos müsste man die Sicherheitsgurte als "Extra" nachkaufen und selbst einbauen. Airbag und Seitenaufprallschutz nur auf Anfrage.



100% Zustimmung , es wird zwar sogar von "Experten" verneint, daß die Einstellungen 
des IE aktiv sind, aber das ist schlichter Blödsinn. Sonst könnten ja die bunten Gimmicks 
nicht so schön über den Bildschirm flimmern.  Daß dabei die Sicherheit auf der Strecke bleibt,
wird tunlichst verschwiegen. Daher kann man den Richtern und Gesetzgebern , die vom normalen User 
quasi einen Sicherheitslehrgang zum Internetexperten verlangen, nur absolute Realitätsferne bescheinigen.
cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

Uwe1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zweitens: Auffallend ist meiner Meinung nach das massiv zunehmende Erscheinen der Premium-Dienste nach der (sehr teuren) Vergabe der UMTS-Lizenzen.



@Uwe1
... das ist aber ganz schön weit hergeholt?! In einem anderen Thread hatte das jemand (glaube tf) in einem anderen Zusammenhang gut beschrieben. Demnach gab es vor zwei Jahren UMTS-Lizenzen und gleichzeitig kamen findige Geister auf diese "neuen" Geschäftsideen mit den Dialern unter Verwendung der Premium-Rate-Nummern, die dann wie Pilze (auch giftige) aus dem Boden schossen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

so jetzt hab ich mich vom gast zum mitglied "erhoben".
habe ja wie schon auf seite 1 geschrieben auch nen dialer eingefangen und 215 euro liegen lassen. einspruch und rücklastschrift etc. .

jetzt hat die telekom einen rechtsanwalt aus heidelberg eingeschaltet. der will jetzt die kohle und verweist auf ein bgh urteil vom 22.11.2001 (III ZR 5/01) und behauptet ich muss die kohle zahlen.

ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht mit der dtelekom streiten. wieso setzen sich die so für den dialerbetreiber ein ? wieso gibt die telekom dem dialer fuzzi nicht die mahnsache selber in die hand. die stehen doch auch noch hinter der sache.

werd jetzt mal das urteil suchen und weiter im board nach geeignetem schriftwechsel suchen.


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt hab ich mich vom gast zum mitglied "erhoben".


Ach?


----------



## haoli (26 Juni 2003)

so jetzt hab ich mich vom gast zum mitglied "erhoben". 
habe ja wie schon auf seite 1 geschrieben auch nen dialer eingefangen und 215 euro liegen lassen. einspruch und rücklastschrift etc. . 

jetzt hat die telekom einen rechtsanwalt aus heidelberg eingeschaltet. der will jetzt die kohle und verweist auf ein bgh urteil vom 22.11.2001 (III ZR 5/01) und behauptet ich muss die kohle zahlen. 

ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht mit der dtelekom streiten. wieso setzen sich die so für den dialerbetreiber ein ? wieso gibt die telekom dem dialer fuzzi nicht die mahnsache selber in die hand. die stehen doch auch noch hinter der sache. 

werd jetzt mal das urteil suchen und weiter im board nach geeignetem schriftwechsel suchen


sorry, hatte mich nicht "eingeloggt". was bin ich heute wieder müde...


----------



## haoli (26 Juni 2003)

@heiko : sorry

so und das urteil hab ich gefunden. ging schnell. was will der advokat mit dem teil ?
da gehts um nen typen der bewußt die 0190 nummern angerufen hat. ich hab mir nen dialer gefangen...ohne mein wissen. und die gehen auch ohne einmal "ja" klicken ab wie schmid´s katze...


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2003)

haoli schrieb:
			
		

> @heiko : sorry
> 
> so und das urteil hab ich gefunden. ging schnell. was will der advokat mit dem teil ?
> da gehts um nen typen der bewußt die 0190 nummern angerufen hat. ich hab mir nen dialer gefangen...ohne mein wissen. und die gehen auch ohne einmal "ja" klicken ab wie schmid´s katze...




Argumentation zur automatischen Einwahl: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817

Der Text ist in drei Beiträge aufgeteilt.


----------



## bahnrolli (26 Juni 2003)

Hallo Uwe,



			
				Uwe1 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Erstens:
> Wenn ich als neuer Internetnutzer surfe, egal auf welchen Seiten, kann doch kein Mensch von mir verlangen, dass ich vorher in den komplizierten Einstellungen des Internet-Explorers bewusst Änderungen vornehme.
> ...



Das entspricht auch meinen Beobachtungen beim Einrichten von neuen Rechnern von Bekannten, die sie bei z.B. Läden bekommen haben, wo man auch so ganz nebenbei noch Lebensmittel bekommt  . Es steckt da so wundervolle neue und leistungsfähige Technik :-?  drin, dass es "absolut ein Kinderspiel" ist, ins Netz zu kommen (...und damit dann in die Falle zu trapsen :bigcry: ).
Beim Autofahren besteht zumindest noch eine Hürde, bevor Du zum "Ausprobieren"   der Airbags oder der Sicherheitsgurte kommst - den Führerschein. Beim Computer kannst Du sofort loslegen....




			
				Uwe1 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Zweitens:
> Auffallend ist meiner Meinung nach das massiv zunehmende Erscheinen der Premium-Dienste nach der (sehr teuren) Vergabe der UMTS-Lizenzen.
> ...




zugedrückt ist gut   

siehe hier vor nicht allzulanger Zeit schon mal angesprochen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1565&15658


Mit sonnigen Grüßen aus Waldau!

Bahnrolli


----------



## haoli (26 Juni 2003)

@jurist : vielen dank.

p.s.: ist der anwalt der telekom eigentlich "berechtigt" die forderungen der fa.xy (mir eigentlich immer noch unbekannt - wahrscheinlich goodlines) "einzutreiben" ?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2003)

haoli schrieb:
			
		

> @jurist : vielen dank.
> 
> p.s.: ist der anwalt der telekom eigentlich "berechtigt" die forderungen der fa.xy (mir eigentlich immer noch unbekannt - wahrscheinlich goodlines) "einzutreiben" ?




Wenn er ein Mandat dieser Firma xy hat ja. Das Mandat hat er Dir nachzuweisen oder zumindest anwaltlich zu versichern.


----------



## OlliOnline (27 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

 ich bin neu in diesem Forum und ebenfalls ein Betroffener von dem Teenxxx Dialer.
Ich habe auf der Internetseite http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

die folgenden Urteile gefunden:

*Urteil des AG Elmshorn vom 10.01.2003, Az.: 53 C 247/02*

_"Wählt sich ein Dialer unbemerkt vom Nutzer ein, so kommt kein Vertrag zwischen Nutzer und Telefonnetzbetreiber zustande, Telefongebühren können nicht verlangt werden. Das Gericht trifft keine Aussage zur Beweislast, da das Vorbringen des Geschädigten vom Netzbetreiber nicht bestritten wurde."_



*Urteil des LG Kiel vom 09.01.2003 Az.: 11 O 433/02*

_"Wählt sich ein Dialer unbemerkt vom Nutzer ein, so kommt kein Vertrag zwischen Nutzer und Telefonnetzbetreiber zustande. Den Nutzer trifft keine Verpflichtung, Schutzprogramme zu installieren. Ist unstreitig, daß die Standardeinwahl ins Internet von einem Dialer herrührt, trifft die Beweislast für den Vertragsschluß den Netzbetreiber"_


Damit ist die aktuelle Gesetzeslage eigentlich doch klar.  Oder?
Das es sich bei dem Dialer um ein betrügerisches Programm handelt, das ganz bewußt den Wechsel der laufenden Verbindung vor dem Anwender verbirgt ist ja wohl unstrittig. 

Ich habe jedenfalls meine DFÜ-Verbindungen so eingerichtet, das ich den  Aufbau einer Verbindung immer manuell ausführe und die Kennwörter nicht speichere. 
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, das dies ein wirkungsvolles Mittel gegen die 0190-Dialer wäre. Aber denkste!
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das in der angezeigten DFÜ-Verbindung immer noch mein Provider angezeigt wurde.
Hat noch jemand diese Beobachtung gemacht?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2003)

*Weitere Informationen*

Weitere Informationen über die Technik von Dialern gibt es hier

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Technik/technik.html

oder hier

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/install.php

Sehr interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch das gerichtliche Sachverständigengutachte im Fall

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/laufende_Verfahren/Verfahren_190-Dialer/verfahren_190-dialer.html

(ganz unten auf der Seite)

Diesbezüglich ist die Beweisfrage Nr. 4 äußerst relevant und deckt sich auch mit Ihren Beobachtungen.

Die Seite www.dialerundrecht.de kennen Sie ja anscheinend schon. Sichern Sie auch unbedingt alle Beweise und versäumen Sie keine Fristen.


----------



## Delphi (30 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir einen Dialer eingefangen: 0190 899867 (teenxxx).
Leider habe ich mein System inzwischen (wußte zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts vom Dialer) neu aufgesetzt   , hab aber jedoch vorher alle Daten noch gesichert.  :lol: 
Habe jetzt auf der Sicherung einen "sdialer" und einen "pdialer" gefunden. Wer kennt sich mit denen aus, bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen und wie ist die Vorgehensweise gegen diesen Dialer?

Delphi


----------



## Uwe1 (1 Juli 2003)

Delphi schrieb: 





> Habe jetzt auf der Sicherung einen "sdialer" und einen "pdialer" gefunden...


Auch bei mir hatte sich die Datei "pdialer.ex*" installiert. Habe versuchsweise mal die Datei offline aus dem zip.-Archiv kopiert und gestartet:

1. Versuch der Einwahl auf IP **.85.44.144 über *bestehende* DFÜ-Verbindung
2. Automatische Erstellung von Verknüpfung auf Desktop und im Startmenü (TeenXXX)
3. Massive Änderung / Erstellung von Einträgen in der Windows-Registrierung (bei mir: Central24, MoneyTree, TeenXXX)

Das eigentliche Dial-In wurde bei mir daraufhin über eine andere ex*-Datei aufgerufen. Diese Datei erscheint offensichlich als "Chamäleon", bei verschiedenen Nutzern und anderem Datum, unter anderen Dateinamen. Wählt aber immer eine der beiden Nummern 01908... auf, siehe dazu weitere Beiträge im Forum zu diesem Thema. Bei mir hatte sich z.B. neben der setup.ex* auch zeitnah eine auto.ex* eingenistet, beide wählen die gleiche Nummer.



> ...Wer kennt sich mit denen aus, bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen und wie ist die Vorgehensweise gegen diesen Dialer? ...



@ Delphi, eine umfassende Antwort auf Dein Problem kann man in einem Posting nicht geben. Es hilft nichts, Du musst dich selbst zu den betreffenden Themen umfassend informieren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de
http://www.dialerschutz.de

PS:
Hatte heute reichlich zu tun, den Dialer (hoffentlich) wieder sauber aus dem System zu entfernen.


----------



## haoli (3 Juli 2003)

so jetzt werd ich mal auf das mahnschreiben der telekom juristen antworten.
da stellt sich mir als nicht-jurist die frage ob man durch den widerrechtlich installierten dialer und dem damit verbundenen aufwand (hatte damals aus angst und schreck mal format c gemacht .danach also neuinstallation und sämtliche programme neu drauf spielen. das dauerte gut und gerne 20h bis alles war wie zuvor nachdem die telekom anrief und mich über die einwahl informieret) gegen den "verbreiter" des dialers einen anspruch ableiten kann. danach also neuinstallation und sämtliche programme neu drauf spielen. das dauerte gut und gerne 20h bis alles war wie zuvor.  

shit, der text ist jetzt etwas unübersichtlich geworden. sorry. aber ich hoffe ihr versteht meine frage...

gruss
dirk

p.s.: stimmt das gerücht, dass selten klagen wegen dem thema dialer zugestellt werden ?


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juli 2003)

@ haoli



Siehe http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303a.html

das im Verbindung mit § 823 Abs. 2 BGB gibt Dir dem Grunde nach einen Anspruch.

Allerdings ist es ein Beweisproblem, dazu kommt noch Deine Schadensminderungspflicht. Das heißt, es ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, den Rechner völlig neu aufzubauen. Das Putzen mit Spybot& Destroy könnte ausreichend gewesen sein.

Ich rate erher ab, diesen Wege zu beschreiten.


----------



## haoli (3 Juli 2003)

@ jurist : 

hätte ich ja nur mal "hilfsweise" in meine erwiderung auf die forderung der gegenseite eingebaut.

und spybot/adaware etc. hat nichts gefunden. deshalb war ich ja sooo vorsichtig und hab format c: gemacht


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

wo ist in solchen streitfällen eigentlich der gerichtsort ?

da es aus vertrag ist (was ja bestritten wird) sollte es doch am sitz des 
schuldners sein. sprich an meinem wohnort. sehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2003)

Gerichtsort sollte in der Regel am Ort des Gewerbetreibenden sein.


----------



## Filba (7 Juli 2003)

Hallo miteinander,
seit Ende März darf ich mich auch zum erlauchten Kreis der durch obige Nummern Geschädigter zählen. Ich lese nun seit einigen Wochen hier im Forum mit, aber einige Fragen sind immer noch offen: 

1. wer kann mir was zu Dialern der Form xx-xx-xx-x.exe (reichlich zufinden unter h**p://........./) mitteilen. Weisen die alle auf die gleiche Seite? Da kurz nach den 0190er Verbindungen (wohl eher zufällig) mein Platte abgeraucht ist, konnte ich nur noch anhand der noch zu sichernden Registry Spuren verfolgen; so kam ich auf diesen Link. Der bei mir werkenlde Dialer hatte allerdings die 71-6-109-45.exe, die in dieser Liste nicht mehr zu finden ist und nach der Installation vermutlich auch anders hieß.

2. wenn TeenXXX (was ich aus bisherigen Threads so verstanden habe): auf welchen Seiten aktiviert sich der/die Dialer (bitte per PN)? Noch kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie das Ding überhaupt zu mir kam, bzw. unter welchen Umständen die Verbindungen zustande kamen.

Gruß, Filba

_link deaktiviert tf _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2003)

würde Dir gerne paar Urls schicken, aber das prob is einfach das dieses verdammte Teil unter zig Nummern unterwegs ist. Das wird Dir nicht viel bringen..............


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2003)

*Gerichtsstand*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gerichtsort sollte in der Regel am Ort des Gewerbetreibenden sein.



Dem möchte ich vorsichtig widersprechen. Die meisten hier postenden "Geschädigten" sind wohl nicht als Unternehmer betroffen, sondern als Verbraucher.

Damit ist grundsätzlich der Gerichtsstand der Schuldnerwohnsitz, also der des Geschädigten. Der Gerichtsstand des Erfüllungsorts bei behaupteten Vertragsansprüchen entspricht dem im Übrigen.

Bei Kaufleuten sind auch andere Gerichtsstände denkbar, wobei die meisten auf Vereinbarungen beruhen und somit unmittelbar mit bestritten werden können.

Also: Alles, was nicht Schuldnerwohnsitz ist, unbedingt mal ausdrücklich rügen.

Gruß,
KatzenHai


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2003)

Ich hatte das bewußt so vorsichtig formuliert, da ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin...


----------



## Gerdi (10 Juli 2003)

*Got it*

Gestern hat es auch mich erwischt. Ich hatte gedacht, mein Rechner sei sicher vor Dialern ...
Gibt es denn inzwischen Erkenntnisse, wie man das TeenXXX wieder loswird?
Welche Erfahrungen finanzieller Art habt ihr gemacht. Gibt es Probleme mit dem Widerspruch gegen die Telefongebühren?

Gruss
Gerdi


----------



## Filba (13 Juli 2003)

Phil oder Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> würde Dir gerne paar Urls schicken, aber das prob is einfach das dieses verdammte Teil unter zig Nummern unterwegs ist. Das wird Dir nicht viel bringen..............



Hallo Phil, kann Dir leider nur hier antworten, da Du Dich nicht angemeldet hast. Wenn Du also Dialer und die dazu passenden URLs irgendwo hast, schick sie mir bitte mal zu. Ich bin verteufelt scharf darauf rauszufinden, wie das überhaupt alles funktioniert. Dank gesperrter Mehrwertnummern hab ich da auch momentan keine Hemmungen   

Gruß, Filba


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2003)

URL per PN (war von Philipp).


----------



## Dino (14 Juli 2003)

Filba schrieb:
			
		

> ...rauszufinden, wie das überhaupt alles funktioniert. Dank gesperrter Mehrwertnummern hab ich da auch momentan keine Hemmungen



Filba, ich hoffe Du stehst im Stoff! Die Sperrung der Mehrwertnummern ist das eine. Es schützt Dich vor finanziellen Schäden und einen Haufen Ärger. Aber die Installation eines Dialers kann Dein Betriebssystem ganz schön durcheinanderrütteln.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Gerdi (14 Juli 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Installation eines Dialers kann Dein Betriebssystem ganz schön durcheinanderrütteln.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich mußte am Samstag die komplette Software meiner TKA neu einspielen. Inklusive USB-Treiber, CAPI war 3 Windows-Starts nach dem Dialer-Angriff alles "kaputt".

Am Samstag erhielten wir übrigens außerdem einen Anruf (vom Band), mit dem uns eine freundliche Frauenstimme eindringlich aufforderte bestimmte 0190er Nummern zu wählen.
Ich vermute, dass durch die erfolgreiche Einwahl des Dialers zuvor unsere Telefonnummer an entsprechende "Firmen" übermittelt wurde.

Mal sehen, was jetzt noch alles kommt ...

Gerdi


----------



## haoli (21 Juli 2003)

so jetzt geht´s bei mir weiter. auf mein schreiben kommt ne atwort mit neuen hinweisen auf die rechtsprechung:

ag bremen, az 2 c 0386-01
ag dillenburg, az. 5 c 286-02 
ag münchen, az. 155 c 14416-01

kennt jemand die urteile ?

und auf die kohle besteht der anwalt der dt.telekom weiterhin. und ich bin schuld, dass man mir den dialer untergejubelt hat. und das wüßte doch jeder internet user, dass solche "probleme" auftauchen können. dagegen kann man sich sogar "kostengünstig" schützen....

danke fürs gespräch

haoli


----------



## haoli (21 Juli 2003)

hab die urteile "ergoogelt". 
da kann ich ja schlimmstenfalls nur auf "gnädigere" richter hoffen., die nicht alles auf den armern internet-user abwälzen...


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2003)

Da gibts nicht viel zu googeln: 

az 2 c 0386-01 = http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbre08052002.pdf  8.5.2002 
az. 5 c 286-02  = http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agmoenchengladbach290403.pdf 29.4.2003 
az. 155 c 14416-01  http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agmue040901.htm 04.09.2001

zwei Urteile sind uralt Urteile  und das eine von 2003  MG ist zumindest merkwürdig 
(Vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist du in Gottes Hand). 
Wie dort die Entscheidungsfindung stattgefunden hat ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
(vielleicht weiß einer der Profis mehr zu dieser Entscheidung)

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2003)

*Suche Anbieter von Telefonnr.*

Habe das gleiche Problem mit Firma in Köln

Suche Betreiber von Telefonnr. 0190059783
wer kann mir helfen


----------



## AmiRage (22 Juli 2003)

*Re: Suche Anbieter von Telefonnr.*



			
				Birste schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Betreiber von Telefonnr. 0190059783


Mainpean


----------



## haoli (19 September 2003)

so jetzt hab ich lange nichts mehr geschrieben.
hab mit meinem anwalt (ein kumpel ohne nennenswerte pc erfahrung) die ansprüche der telekom abgelehnt. die haben noch ne frist gesetzt. die ist vor 2 monaten abgelaufen...und jetzt kommen sie mit einem vergleichsvorschlag auf basis 50% an. und ich bin am überlegen. fühle mich betrogen und abgezockt aber sollte ich das prozessrisiko einkalkulieren (und die arbeit und nen tag urlaub fürs gericht etc.) und die 120 euro zahlen ?
aber eigentlich seh ich´s nicht ein ! 

helft mir !


----------



## Der Jurist (19 September 2003)

@ haoli


Muster für Dich und Deinen Anwalt ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10320#10320


----------



## major (22 September 2003)

*[email protected] 01908993384*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal von meinen weiteren Erfahrungen mit der DTAG im falle teenXXX berichten:
Über die Arbeit des Dialers will ich mich nicht weiter auslassen. Also T-Rechnng erhalten, widersprochen, Betrag storniert (mehrmals), darf nun jetzt meine Rechnungen brav selbst überweisen. 
Telekom übergibt das ganze anschließend Seiler und Kollegen, die mich dann mit lustigen schreiben (letztmalige Gelegenheit zu bezahlen….Androhung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens…Ratenzahlung wenn ich wenig Geld hab und so) auffordern den Vertrag auszugleichen.
Darauf Antwort von mir:

_Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

in Ihrem Schreiben vom 05.08.2003 forderten Sie mich auf, den angeblich ausstehenden Betrag einer Telekom-Rechnung umgehend zu bezahlen.
Die offenen Gebühren entstanden durch die selbsttätige Einwahl eines Dialers im Zeitraum Ende März diesen Jahres (14.03.-27.03.2003) unter der Nummer 0190893384. Damals existierten zahlreiche Seiten, durch deren Besuch ein automatisierter Dialer (nicht FST-konform) heruntergeladen und aktiviert wurde, der verschiedene Premium-Rate-Nummern anwählte.

In meinem Fall handelte es sich um einen dem Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik bekannten Dialer, der automatisch (d.h. ohne den Nutzer darüber zu informieren oder eine Eingabe von ihm zu erwarten) die bestehende Internetverbindung trennte und eine neue Verbindung zu o.g. Nummer aufbaute.
Da sich das Dialer-Programm nach einer gewissen Zeit selbst löschte, konnte ich nur dessen Reste in Form von Dateien, Protokollen sowie das angebliche Sicherheits-zertifikat zwecks Nachweises auf meinem Computer isolieren. Allerdings habe ich durch intensive Nachforschungen einen funktionsgleichen Dialer erhalten, so dass es mir möglich ist, das Funktionsprinzip zu demonstrieren.

Da die Anwahl der fraglichen Nummern durch den Dialer wie oben beschrieben ohne mein Wissen und Einverständnis geschah, sowie keinerlei Information darüber erfolgte, bin ich der Meinung, dass hier kein wirksamer Vertrag über die strittigen Leistungen zu Stande gekommen ist und die Forderung Ihrer Mandantin somit einer rechtlichen Grundlage entbehrt. Ich bin daher nicht bereit den genannten Betrag an die Deutsche Telekom AG zu zahlen und möchte Sie bitten, von der Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens abzusehen_. 

Die haben es dann gar nicht für nötig erachtet darauf Stellung zu nehmen (logisch eigentlich sind ja auch Anwälte, die das net müssen), sondern mir das (fast) gleiche Schreiben noch mal geschickt (letzte Möglichkeit der außergerichtlichen Regelung und so…zahlen Sie bis 01.10….blabla. …mit dem Hinweis auf Entscheidung BGH vom 22Nov. 2001 (III ZR 5/01)…hat überhaupt NICHTS mit meinem Fall zu tun.!)
Hat jmnd einen Tipp für mich? Versuchen die nur mich einzuschüchtern, oder werden die mir tatsächlich noch blöder kommen? Hab keinen bock meine (kostbare) Zeit mit Gerichten und Anwälten zu vergeuden, aber bezahlen will ich dann nun auch wieder net!
*Wie soll ich reagieren?*

_Name gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

@ major


Nerven bewahren, Mahnbescheid vom Gericht abwarten. Widerspruch einlegen und mit BSI als Beweis (Beweismittel: Amtliche Auskunft) ähnlich wie in Deinem Schreiben auf eine mögliche Klage erwidern.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*Re: [email protected] 01908993384*



			
				major schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich reagieren?


 Eigentlich gar nicht mehr, bis der Mahnbescheid kommt. Du hast genügend Informationen gesammelt, um Dich in einem evtl. folgenden Gerichtsverfahren ordentlich zur Wehr setzen zu können. Mit Deinem Material kannst Du hinreichend belegen, dass die Forderungen unberechtigt sind. Wenn die Gegenseit stur bleibt, kannst Du Dir das auch leisten.
Z. B. in München bucht die DTAG die Forderungen über die Teenxxx-Nummern nach Widerspruch des Endkunden seit Juli 2003 einfach an den nächsten Nummernmieter wieder aus. Der wiederum stellt keine Rechnungen sondern behält die Anbietervergütung zurück. Doch bis dahin war es ein weiter Weg und ich befürchte, dass nicht jede DTAG-Niederlassung die bösen Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hatte.


----------



## major (22 September 2003)

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## quintus (27 November 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder. Ich habe heute in der Zeitung einen interessanten Artikel bezüglich der Firma Liqid Inc. bzw. Wordlines /Goodlines gelesen (Münchner Merkur vom 27.11.2003):


Neuer Betrugsfall mit 0190-Nummern

Polizei ermittelt gegen Firma in Florida 

München - Die Münchner Polizei ermittelt gegen Betrüger, die Internet-Nutzer mit so genannten Dialerprogrammen ohne ihr Wissen auf teure 0190-Nummern umleiten. Laut Polizei geht der Betrug von der US-Firma "Liquid Inc." mit Sitz in Florida aus. Am Dienstag wurden Firmen in Hessen und Nordrhein-Westfalen durchsucht, die die 0190-Nummern vermietet haben. Mit dem Betrug haben sie aber vermutlich nichts zu tun. Ein geschädigter Münchner hatte Anzeige erstattet.

Die Einwählprogramme seien vor allem auf Erotikseiten versteckt, sagte Jürgen Müller, Leiter der Abteilung für Computerdelikte. Der Dialer lade sich beim Surfen heimlich auf den Computer, beende die Internetverbindung und baue eine neue mit einer teuren 0190-Nummer auf. Von der Session erfährt der Surfer erst mit der Telefonrechnung.

Die Ermittlungen sind schwierig, weil die Dialer sich nach dem Verlassen des Internets von selbst löschen, um alle Spuren zu verwischen. Wer hinter dem Betrug steckt, ist noch unklar. Bei "Liquid Inc." handelt es sich vermutlich um eine Briefkastenfirma. Der Server steht in England. Die Gelder, so Müller, verlassen die USA regelmäßig in Richtung Osten, unter anderem Lettland und Litauen.

Seit August müssen Anbieter von 0190-Nummern ihre Dialer bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registrieren lassen (Adresse: www.regtp.de). Ist ein Dialer nicht registriert, muss der Kunde auch nicht zahlen. Weil sich die Dialer in diesem Fall aber selbst löschen, ist die Überprüfung kaum möglich.

Wer sich schützen will, kann bei seinem Provider gegen Gebühr von sieben Euro alle 0190-Nummern sperren lassen. Schutz bieten auch Warnprogramme, die es im Internet kostenlos gibt.
Im Internet: www.dialerundrecht.de, www.dialerhilfe.de, www.dialerschutz.de

wha




Die Hintermänner sind offensichtlich im Osten zu finden!  Für die Geschädigten werden die polizeilichen Ermittlungen hilfreich sein.


Grüsse 

quintus


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Ich habe Anfang Januar eine Anfrage bezüglich der beiden 0190/Nummern an die Wordlines gestellt. Heute habe ich dann mal angerufen um zu erfahren,  bis wann ich denn mit einer Antwort rechnen kann (hat schon eine Weile gedauert um ich  die richtige Rufnummer der zuständigen Sachbearbeiterin rausbekommen - auf die veröffentlichten Nummern ist immer ein Band geschaltet! "...bei Dailer keine telefonische Auskunft....").   
Und - man staune - innerhalb von einer halben Stunde war die Antwort da:


Betreff:   AW: Dailer 0190/893384 0190/899867
Von:  "Service Worldlines" <[email protected]> 
An:  "quintus"

Datum:
 15.01.04 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir bedauern sehr, falls Ihnen zu Unrecht Kosten in Rechnung gestellt worden
sein sollten. Wir vermitteln ähnlich wie die Deutsche Telekom AG diese
0190-Servicerufnummern lediglich an unsere Kunden. Auf den Inhalt und die
damit verbundene Einwahltechnik haben wir leider keinen Einfluss. Wir
empfehlen Ihnen deshalb, sich direkt mit unserem Kunden

Frage 1-
0190-893384 und 0190-899867

Liquid Inc.
Mr. Mike Moore
15476 NW 77Court PMB 426
Miami Lakes, Fl. 33016 – USA
[email protected]
Tel. und Fax.: 001/305 675 2822"

in Verbindung zu setzen.

Frage 2-
0190-899867:
Diese Servicerufnummer ist gültig von 26.11.2002 bis 23.06.2003. Die Nummer
ist am 24.06.2003 abgeschaltet
0190-893384:
Diese Servicerufnummer ist gültig von 26.11.2002 bis 31.03.2003. Die Nummer
ist am 01.04.2003 abgeschaltet

Frage 3-
Wir können keine Aussage machen, da wir keine Daten und Information darüber
haben.

Frage 4-
Staatsanwaltschaft München - Zeichen: ERI Gs 10884/03

Frage 5-
Wir können keine Aussage machen, da wir keine Daten und Information darüber
haben.

Bitte geben Sie - soweit bekannt - die betroffene 0190-Nummer, die
angewählte Internet-Seite, den genutzten Dialer, den Zeitraum an und legen
Sie eine Kopie der Telefonrechnung bei; dies beschleunigt die Prüfung.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

WORLDLines GmbH
Customer Service
i.A. Vxxxx Vxxxxxxx



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: quintus
Gesendet: Samstag, 3. Januar 2004
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Dailer 0190/893384 0190/899867


quintus,
daheim



An die
WorldLines GmbH
Postfach 1103

64629 Heppenheim




Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in den Monaten März und April 2003 haben sich auf meinem PC unbemerkt
illegale Dialer installiert, die sich dann selbständig zu 0190/-
Telefonnummern eingewählt haben. Lt. Auskunft der Telekom (0800/3301900)"
sind Sie der Netzbetrieber für die Rufnummern 0190/893384 und 0190/899867.
Diese Telefonummern haben die Einwahlprogramme angewählt. Da durch die
illegale Einwahlsoftware mein Computer manipuliert wurde, ist die
Verwirklichung eines strafbaren Tatbestands zu meinen Lasten nicht
auszuschließen (§ 263 StGB).

Ich darf Sie daher bitten, mir nachfolgende Fragen zu beantworten:

1. Wer war der Betreiber der Rufnummern im Zeitraum März bis April 2003.
Bitte teilen Sie den Namen und eine ladungsfähige Anschrift mit.

2. Werden die Rufnummern derzeit von dieser Person bzw. Firma noch genutzt
oder erfolgte zwischenzeitlich eine Sperre? Falls eine Sperre vorliegt,
bitte ich detailliert darzulegen, aus welchen Gründen dies erfolgt ist, wer
die Sperre veranlaßt hat und wann die Sperre erfolgte.

3. Nachdem mir der Inhalt des angeblichen Contents nicht bekannt ist, bitte
ich Sie mitzuteilen, welche (angeblichen) Dienstleistungen über die
Rufnummern konkret erbracht wurden bzw. welchen Mehrwert ein Nutzer der
Rufnummern erhalten haben soll.

4. Ist Ihnen ein Ermittlungsverfahren der Polizei gegen den
Diensteanbeiter - also Ihren Kunden - bekannt?

5. Welche Einwahlsoftware bzw. Dialer hat der Diensteanbieter in Umlauf
gebracht?


Für eine baldige Beantwortung der Fragen wäre ich Ihnen dankbar.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

quintus




Für mich interessant: 

0190-893384:
Diese Servicerufnummer ist gültig von 26.11.2002 bis 31.03.2003. Die Nummer ist am 01.04.2003 abgeschaltet


Die Abschaltung - durch den Betreiber - war nur  kurze Zeit nach dem sich der Dialer auf meinem PC eingewählt hat!! (man hätte die Nummer auch zwei Wochen früher abschalten können!) 

Aber hier ein erfreuliches Urteil:  

Urteil des AG Fürstenfeldbruck vom 12.12.2003 - Az.: 2 C 1386/03

(Juhu!! Das Gericht ist für mich zuständig!)


Gruß

quintus


----------



## quintus (15 Januar 2004)

Sorry -  hab mich versehentlich nicht angemeldet!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

@quintus, das Aktenzeichen der StA ist schon mal falsch. Deine Schreiben nehmen sich recht unübersichtlich zur Kenntnis - hast Du auch eine Frage?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe den Thread (stellvertretend) mal aus der Versenkung geholt  wegen

http://www.n-tv.de/356168.html   und

http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/brwe/pi_osnabrueckstadt/Fahndung/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden noch.

Viele Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

aus http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125910#125910


			
				major schrieb:
			
		

> Habe anfang nun anfang eine förmliche Zustellung vom Gericht bekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das die mich wegen 240 Euro verklagen. Noch dazu, wo die Anbieter der Nummer (liquid Inc.) mittlerweile im Knast sitzen...
> 
> Sollte ich mir lieber einen Anwalt nehmen? Muss ich meinen alten Rechner jetzt auf meine Kosten zu nem Sachverständigen schicken und untersuchen lassen? (kostet sicher...)
> 
> ...



Du hattest hoffentlich eine Anzeige erstattet - wenn nicht, dann bitte nachholen! In Osnabrück ist man sehr daran interessiert. Alles weitere steht hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=124182#124182

Wenn Dich irgendwer für was verklagt, dann solltest Du ihn auf die recht erfolgreichen Ermittlungen und dem Aktenzeichen der StA Osnabrück aufmerksam machen - das gilt insbesondere auch für das Gericht, bei dem die Klage gegen Dich anhängig ist.


----------



## major (8 November 2005)

Warum soll ich denn Anzeige erstatten, schließlich habe ich den Betrag ja nie bezahlt. Aber vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem sinnvoll.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 November 2005)

Und bitte genau lesen:



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ haoli
> 
> 
> Muster für Dich und *Deinen Anwalt* ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10320#10320


Nimmt Dir bitte eine Rechtsanwalt und gebe ihm die Muster.
Informiere ihn über das Strafverfahren und stelle Strafanzeige.

Ebenso für Deinen Anwalt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... und stelle Strafanzeige.


Jawohl, nämlich hier:





> Bitte übersenden Sie
> 
> - Fragebogen
> - vorhandene Datensicherungen
> ...


Den Fragebogen zum Download und den vollständigen Text findest Du hier: www.polizei-osnabrück.de - Button "Dialer" oder www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm oder kurz www.dialer-os.de.gg


----------



## major (8 November 2005)

Das sieht für mich eher wie ein Zeugen-Aussage Fragebogen aus. Stelle ich mit diesem Fragebogen automatisch eine Strafanzeige? Wenn ja, dann geht das Teil gleich morgen per Fax raus.


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2005)

Du bist als Anzeigenerstatter zugleich Zeuge und ein Geschädigter!


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

*Fragebogen=Strafanzeige?*



			
				major schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht für mich eher wie ein Zeugen-Aussage Fragebogen aus. Stelle ich mit diesem Fragebogen automatisch eine Strafanzeige?


Mit Übersendung des Fragebogens wird der Fall erfasst - genau so, als ob bei einer Dienststelle ein Protokoll aufgenommen worden wäre. Wenn was fehlt, wird nachgefragt.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*

Hallo, 
habe eben meine Telefonrechnung der EWE TEl erhalten,darauf befand sich ein sehr seltsamer Kostenfaktor der mir völlig unbekannt ist. Habe auch eine Emailadresse dazu erhalten die sich aber nicht aufrufen laßt.
Kennt jemand NEXT ID technologie? Sitz in Bonn.Werdee diese Kosten nicht tragen mal gucken was passiert. Bin auch per DSL im Netz
Gruß Karin


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*



			
				Karin schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben meine Telefonrechnung der EWE TEl erhalten,darauf befand sich ein sehr seltsamer Kostenfaktor der mir völlig unbekannt ist.


und wie sieht der aus? Nähere  Einzelheiten sind schon nötig, um etwas sagen zu können 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*

Karins Frage passt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich in diesen Thread, aber wenn schon aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht, soll wenigstens der nicht mehr passende Link auf der vorhergehenden Seite auf den neuen Stand kommen: www.polizei-osnabrück.de - Button "Dialer" oder www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialer_os.htm oder kurz www.dialer-os.de.gg


----------



## technofreak (23 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*

Done,  danke


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*

Schau doch mal hier:
https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/evn/index.html
rechnungsinfo.de: Herzlich Willkommen




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eben meine Telefonrechnung der EWE TEl erhalten,darauf befand sich ein sehr seltsamer Kostenfaktor der mir völlig unbekannt ist. Habe auch eine Emailadresse dazu erhalten die sich aber nicht aufrufen laßt.
> Kennt jemand NEXT ID technologie? Sitz in Bonn.Werdee diese Kosten nicht tragen mal gucken was passiert. Bin auch per DSL im Netz
> Gruß Karin


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2008)

*Aw: 0190 893384   0190 899867*

an den anonymer Poster: der Thread wurde vor über *fünf *Jahren gestartet und das letzte Posting ist 
* zweieinhalb* Jahre alt

Glaube kaum, dass sich noch jemand dafür interessiert


----------

